# DJ Hero 2



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone got this? I've borrowed the original from a mate, and I'm finding it addictive! (kinda helps that I used to want to have a dabble at DJing when I was younger thanks to Flash etc).

How does the new one compare to the original? I'm liking the fact there's a few old school tunes on this one, (Eric B & Rakim, KRS One, Sugar Hill samples) etc.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I quite fancy it actually might pick up the original first.


----------

